# IN DASH TV



## LOVERBAI19 (May 16, 2007)

I GOT A 06 MAXIMA AND I WANT TO PUT A IN DASH TV NOT A FLIP UP ANY ONE KNOW IF THEY MAKE A DUBBLE DEN DASH KIT?


----------



## critikalMax (Jun 9, 2007)

From the other forums i've been in, they say there is no dash kit for it. However, there is a Metra dash kit that you can cut to fit your application. I think crutchfield has it or you could just search for it on google. Good luck.


----------

